# What engine is on this mower?



## Okie294life (Nov 23, 2019)

It’s a toro super recycler about 2006, it’s got a Briggs and Stratton on it with an oil filter. That’s about all I know. It is ohv, so it’s not a quantum I do know that. Intek maybe?


----------

